

Scottish Tech Store CeX Drops UK Pound for Bitcoin - lewisajackson
http://www.coindesk.com/tech-retailer-cex-accepting-only-bitcoin-for-new-promotion/

======
coob
Makes sense, as CeX is essentially just a fence for stolen tech products.

Tip for those that lose a laptop to theft in the UK - go and have at look at
your local CeX the next day, you'll probably find it behind their desk.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Er, they're a retailer of used products. Aren't all of them 'fences'?

------
dan1234
They're only dropping the pound for 2 days.

~~~
LyndsySimon
Then they'll gain it right back?

